
Cloud Setup Challenge: Jupyter + TensorFlow in 44 Seconds [WR] - ReginaDeiPirati
https://blog.floydhub.com/cloud-setup-challenge-jupyter-tensorflow/
======
verdverm
You can simply click a button in the Google Cloud Console to get a Dev
environment, and then click another button to run at scale. There's an awesome
demo out there, I'll see if I can dig it up

